# Cross cut sled



## recoveringoakaholic (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been wanting to build a cross cut sled for my table saw for years. I built a POS sled about 10 yrs ago and tossed it out after a few years. I searched the internet for ideas and here's what I came up with.









The fence is 8/4×3" x 52" maple and topped with an Incra fence. I've always liked the repeatability of Incra and decided to use it here as well. I also used Incra miter slides due to the variations in humidity here in MN. 









The Incra stop instructions said that the auxiliary fence should only be 1 3/4" tall due to the stop only being able to lower that much. I didn't want the Incra fence to get cut by my saw blade therefore the 3" tall maple fence. I attached a piece of maple to increase the depth of the stop.









The pushing handle is made from a solid piece of 8\4×6" x 9" maple stock. I also added slots for attaching yet to be made accessories.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bubbastinks (Aug 29, 2014)

That's reall nice, enjoy!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Recover, very nice, very nice indeed.


----------

